# Cast aluminium rambone slingshot! - using lost foam casting



## The Art Of Weapons (Mar 8, 2013)

Hey guys / girls / both / others
Here is my new cast aluminium rambone slingshot! The Slingshot is made by lost foam casting and I have videoed it all and I am going to have a full how to tutorial out some time soon but I have got lots of other thing that are going to be comming out sooner.








The bottom of the handle is made of some homemade micarta and I am definitely going to make loads of other things out of it because it looks really cool! 
Enjoy and ask any questions that you have!


----------



## IanW (Oct 31, 2013)

More great work. Well done sir!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Wonderful good job mate!


----------



## The Art Of Weapons (Mar 8, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

You're getting better every time. Keep it up man


----------



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

Could you do a micarta tutorial?
P.S
I am so jealous of your workshop!


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

That's friggin' awesome man, I'm especially digging that micarta accent; top-notch! I'm always on the look out for your rambone threads...you've definitely found your perfect canvas!


----------



## The Art Of Weapons (Mar 8, 2013)

iindividual said:


> Could you do a micarta tutorial?
> P.S
> I am so jealous of your workshop!


Yep I have videoed all of the micarta and I am going to have a full tutorial up


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

WOW!! Lol if Pete Hogan from Milbro sees this, I think you may be getting a job offer! You are in deed a very talented young man.


----------



## The Art Of Weapons (Mar 8, 2013)

Viper010 said:


> WOW!! Lol if Pete Hogan from Milbro sees this, I think you may be getting a job offer! You are in deed a very talented young man.


thanks man!


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

Now, lost foam is something I'd really like to try but just haven't the ba11s. Great work, there! Micarta is an awesome touch.


----------



## Sharker (Sep 15, 2013)

Thumbs up  you make good work


----------



## The Art Of Weapons (Mar 8, 2013)

i just got back in from school and have spent the whole time since with metal polish on my slingshot and it is really reflective now!


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

You got skills bud!


----------



## The Art Of Weapons (Mar 8, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## phil (Dec 6, 2012)

Woooooooooow you got that casting down to a tee now buddy I love that one I would like to try casting when the weather picks up nice work fella B)


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

what is lost foam casting?


----------



## The Art Of Weapons (Mar 8, 2013)

ghost0311/8541 said:


> what is lost foam casting?


it is an easy way to cast metal at home

i have a tutorial on it for an old slingshot but i am bringing out a better one for this one


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

I remain gob-smacked (as we say in Yorkshire) by your skill level ! I thought I was precocious when young but I wasn't even in your league !!!


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Interesting and very good work.


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

WOW, awesome skills. Beautiful SS. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

The Art Of Weapons said:


> ghost0311/8541 said:
> 
> 
> > what is lost foam casting?
> ...


 :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown:

...and :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown:

'Nuff said!!!!!

Cheers ...Q


----------

